# Reporting Private Messages



## Baron (Aug 14, 2012)

It is the responsibility of both the staff and the members of WF to make sure everyone here feels welcome and at ease. So it’s unfortunate that, on rare occasions, members might be exposed to inappropriate or offensive content in the form of private messages, or PMs.

The WF rules state, in part:



> *If you feel you have been contacted inappropriately please report it to a staff member immediately*





> . We are a site catering to all ages and we ask that everyone behave accordingly. All complaints will be taken seriously and will be investigated with appropriate action taken. We will not tolerate false claims anymore than we will tolerate inappropriate behavior.



Also, regarding PMs:



> Private messages are the sole responsibility of each member and in most instances we will not get involved with moderating them. If someone is bothering you, block them so you do not receive PM’s from them or simply delete the PM unread. *If the PM is extremely bad, please report it to a moderator or administrator and we'll investigate and take appropriate action*.



When something inappropriate is posted in a thread, it can easily be reported to the staff via the report button, and subsequently handled. However, it is important for all members to know that* inappropriate or offensive PMs can also be reported*.

If you feel that a member has contacted you with such a PM, it is important that you report it. You may not be the only one who has received an offensive message, so we need to be made aware of them.

This is how to report a PM:

In the bottom right-hand corner of each PM, next to where it says “Forward,” there is a black triangle with an exclamation point inside it. Click the triangle to report the inappropriate PM.
We are hoping this announcement will work two ways. First, we want to ensure that our members are protected from inappropriate behavior and harassment.

Second, if it is known that inappropriate or offensive PMs can be reported, it is our hope that this will discourage members from making such PMs in the first place.


----------



## Sam (Apr 7, 2014)

I am bumping this thread because I feel it's important that all our members read this. Your safety and well-being on WF is the staff's primary goal. If you are uncomfortable, we are uncomfortable. We have a report function for on-site posts that are inappropriate, offensive, or contravene the rules of the site. Many members, however, are unaware that this function extends to private messages. You will find the same report symbol (triangle with an exclamation mark inside) in the bottom left corner of a sent private message. If you feel the message is inappropriate or makes you uncomfortable, click that button and we will give it every due diligence. You will remain anonymous and no one other than staff will ever see the private message. If you are worried about privacy, the staff treats every member's privacy with the utmost respect. 

Don't be afraid to take that first step. The staff are here to make the forum an enjoyable and relaxing place to frequent. There are, however, some things that we simply cannot pre-empt. That's where our members come in.


----------



## Sam (May 17, 2014)

I'm bumping this once again, folks, as a reminder to our newer members. This option is available if you have received a private message that you feel is inappropriate or offensive to you. We want you to report it. You will remain anonymous and we will give the matter our full and undivided attention. When it comes spending time on WF, we want all members to feel comfortable and at ease with the environment. We *do not* play nice when someone threatens their safety. 

It would be wise to remember that.


----------

